# Hankley Common for Â£50 ???!!!



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought this was a wind up when I first saw it but it seems Hankley Common are doing selected 4 ball tee times for Â£200, or Â£50 each 

I've always fancied playing here, everyone who has played it raves about it. 

If anyone wants to make up a mid week 4 ball let me know:thup:


http://www.teeofftimes.co.uk/hankley-common-golf-club/hankley-common-golf-course

http://www.hankley.co.uk/


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

therod said:



			I thought this was a wind up when I first saw it but it seems Hankley Common are doing selected 4 ball tee times for Â£200, or Â£50 each 

I've always fancied playing here, everyone who has played it raves about it. 

If anyone wants to make up a mid week 4 ball let me know:thup:


http://www.teeofftimes.co.uk/hankley-common-golf-club/hankley-common-golf-course

http://www.hankley.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I could be up for that Nick, but it is a bit of a drive for me, at least five minutes !! Hoping to get a round for four from Hankley for the H4H day.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

excellent, just 2 more needed 

They seem to offer most Mondays/Thursday

either would be favourite for me 

if we get another couple. I'll find a date the is suitable


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2012)

I could be up for this. Might be nice to do it in the summer?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 9, 2012)

Count me in chaps.  HC is in my top 3 inland courses I have ever played. 

Love the place.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like we have 4 then 

Any preference on dates ? 

How does Monday 30th July suit ? they have slots from 2.30-3.30


----------



## rickg (Jul 9, 2012)

That's bit wierd......website link only shows the saving on certain dates



Hankley Common Golf Course
Surrey, South East, England
from Â£50.00* save 47%
Saving applies: 09 July 2012, 15 - 16 July 2012, 19 July 2012, 21 - 23 July 2012.

But you can type in any date and the saving is still there for a 4 ball (3 ball or less is Â£85 per person)..... Did you speak to them yet?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2012)

therod said:



			Sounds like we have 4 then 

Any preference on dates ? 

How does Monday 30th July suit ? they have slots from 2.30-3.30
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			. Did you speak to them yet?
		
Click to expand...

not yet. it is just on selected dates. If you put in Monday 30th it comes up with the 4 ball deal. 

Sat 4th August seems to be the last date the offer is visible on. maybe some more August dates will be rolled out in due course. If not it may just be available for July.


----------



## rickg (Jul 9, 2012)

therod said:



			not yet. it is just on selected dates. If you put in Monday 30th it comes up with the 4 ball deal. 

Sat 4th August seems to be the last date the offer is visible on. maybe some more August dates will be rolled out in due course. If not it may just be available for July.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe....just seems a bit odd that in the opening line of the offer, it only quotes 7 specific dates in July........


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

rickg said:



			Maybe....just seems a bit odd that in the opening line of the offer, it only quotes 7 specific dates in July........
		
Click to expand...

I think you've got a good point Rick. I'd better check to see if it's legit before I book it.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am on holiday from 18th July to 5th August in Spain so for these dates, I cannot make it. 

Sorry about that. 


Snelly.


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

Only week I can't do is 23 July to 27th. Last week in July and all August is good for me.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll book the 30th July up tomorrow. about 2.30 ish 

Sounds like we have 3 as Snelly can't make that date. 

Anyone else fancy it ? Rick ?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Hi,

I am on holiday from 18th July to 5th August in Spain so for these dates, I cannot make it. 

Sorry about that. 


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that Snelly. If the course is as good as you say, and the offer is still on in August, I'd be up for doing it again when you are around


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 9, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Count me in chaps. HC is in my top 3 inland courses I have ever played. 

Love the place.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed Snelly! I would also be up for it Nick if there are spaces and I can get the time off


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Agreed Snelly! I would also be up for it Nick if there are spaces and I can get the time off
		
Click to expand...

You can only play if you ditch the shorts.:ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 9, 2012)

not a hope!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Agreed Snelly! I would also be up for it Nick if there are spaces and I can get the time off
		
Click to expand...

I'll book it up tomorrow. At present we have me, Rich, Murph & you Paul. If you can't make it then I'm sure we can fill the spot. :thup:

don't listen to Rich, the shorts are cracking, almost a trade mark, like Smiffys creased jumper and Richards (Tom Watson wanna be) flat cap


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			not a hope!
		
Click to expand...

 That's me out then.

I hear shorts are banned at Remedy Oak.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

richart said:



			That's me out then.

I hear shorts are banned at Remedy Oak.
		
Click to expand...

you could wear yours in solidarity. Don't say you don't own a pair of shorts ! I'm sure this is you in the middle


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

therod said:



			you could wear yours in solidarity. Don't say you don't own a pair of shorts ! I'm sure this is you in the middle 






Click to expand...

:rofl: Is the picture from your private collection of pin ups ?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 9, 2012)

richart said:



			:rofl: Is the picture from your private collection of pin ups ?

Click to expand...

I found it looking through your & smiffy's holiday snaps (I'm sure that's him on the left). 

Club 18-30 Butlins Bognor Regis 1955


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2012)

therod said:



			I found it looking through your & smiffy's holiday snaps (I'm sure that's him on the left). 

Club 18-30 Butlins Bognor Regis 1955
		
Click to expand...

I bet the one on the right knew he was looking at third place at best.


----------



## rickg (Jul 10, 2012)

Stick me down as reserve in case anyone can't make it..


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 10, 2012)

richart said:



			:rofl: Is the picture from your private collection of pin ups ?

Click to expand...

Rich will have missed the period for wearing shorts as he had already grown up before Baden-Powell started the Scouts!:whoo::cheers:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 10, 2012)

booked up for 14.32 on Monday 30th July.

at the moment (subject to availability) 

it is 
me,Rich, Murph & Paul 

If anyone drops out Rick, you are my go to man !:thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 10, 2012)

That's great Nick. Really looking forward to the day. Hopefully Paul will not go round telling the bar staff how old I am.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Nick - need to sort out day off!


----------



## richart (Jul 29, 2012)

I assume it is all systems go for this game. What time are we meeting up ? 

Heather is in full bloom around here, so should make ball hunting even harder Paul.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 29, 2012)

You're not wrong Rich - I am in the middle of bad ball-losing form at the moment! Hopefully get there soon after 1 for a spot of food.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll be there about 1pm. Murph is getting there early also to get stuck into the stella.


----------



## richart (Jul 29, 2012)

therod said:



			I'll be there about 1pm. Murph is getting there early also to get stuck into the stella.
		
Click to expand...

See you at 1.00 then guys.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2012)

I could be plastered by then, but yes, see you all at one. Ish.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got home. Fantastic golf course, loved it. Played like a spanner though. Again.

Teamed up with Richart and we dog tailed well enough to take a fiver off Paul and Nick. Good job it wasn't medal, or we'd all still be out there.

Cheers guys. It was fun.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 30, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Just got home. Fantastic golf course, loved it. Played like a spanner though. Again.

Teamed up with Richart and *we dog tailed well enough* to take a fiver off Paul and Nick. Good job it wasn't medal, or we'd all still be out there.

Cheers guys. It was fun.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as dove tailed?

I'm worried it's a euphemism!


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 30, 2012)

Great fun day guys - Hankley is top of my favourites list. A close game, with us in the lead until near the end when all of a sudden Rich had a rush of blood and a birdie and a few pars, and Nick and I made a couple of errors - all of a sudden we are behind and never recovered - a win up the last needed for a draw - but Murph turbo-charged his drive and made a solid par. 

After losing 8 balls at Bearwood on Saturday and 3 more yesterday (in 10 holes), I am stocking up and looking forward to the main event at Cooden! Although, bar a provisional on 17, I didn't lose a ball today!!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 30, 2012)

dog tailed sums up my & Paul's back nine. 2 up at the turn the some inspired iron play from Rich meant we were 2 down on the 17th tee. We won that but the 18th was proper golf. Murph & I stood over 9 irons to the last green after decent drives, Mine came up 2 feet short and fell back into the gully, his found the heart of the green. Proper match play golf !!:thup:

Cheers for the company gents, If anyone gets a chance to play Hankley jump at it. 

I'll definitely do the Â£200 4 ball again this summer if it's still on


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2012)

Enjoyed the game guys, and thanks to Nick for organizing it. Two down after three and it was not looking good, but the pressure of trying to hold on to a lead told in the end. Paul forgetting when he got a shot, and four putting helped.

Hankley Common is a lovely course, with amazing views over miles of heathland. Room for another four courses Paul ?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 30, 2012)

richart said:



			Hankley Common is a lovely course, with amazing views over miles of heathland. Room for another four courses Paul ?
		
Click to expand...

wouldn't be nice for very long if Wokingham's own Donald Trump got his way !!  I wonder what the elderly gents sitting down for lunch as we arrived would think of his ideas ?


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2012)

therod said:



			wouldn't be nice for very long if Wokingham's own Donald Trump got his way !!  I wonder what the elderly gents sitting down for lunch as we arrived would think of his ideas ?

Click to expand...

He did include a chairlift to one of his proposed tees which I thought was a nice touch.


----------

